# Pharmacom



## macterthemartyr (Jan 12, 2016)

Has anyone used their pharmamix 2? Just ordered some. Heard some good things about these guys. I've never done tren before. Should be interesting b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macterthemartyr (Feb 2, 2016)

Bump..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Not yet, but i've tried other substances, and they didn't disappoint me.


----------



## Ddunn459 (Feb 4, 2016)

werewolf said:


> Not yet, but i've tried other substances, and they didn't disappoint me.



Same here, g2g with Pharmacom.


----------



## macterthemartyr (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws55 (Feb 7, 2016)

I just placed an order for Pharmamix4, and am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Good to know..


----------



## chuckaby3 (May 30, 2016)

I'm in the middle of a Pharmamix6 cycle and loving it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenMeat (Nov 14, 2016)

Where are you guys getting the Pharmamix blends from? PM me, if you'd like.


----------

